# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [FILM] snuff 102 - public ultra averti

## Emmanuel Lecoester

Bonjour,

Si un jour on vous propose ce film sachez que c'est pour un public *ULTRA* averti (en encore je pse mes mots). 

Je vous aurais prvenu  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Par Ultra avertis tu entends quoi? C'est gore? porno?  prendre au 1024me degr? C'est assez large comme description.

Edit : Je viens de regarder sur gougueule ! Il faut que je le vois !

PS: Apparemment, c'est gore  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Ah ouais quand mme...
Ce qui me fait peur surtout c'est les forums de fans de ce genre sur lesquels on tombe quand on recherche des infos sur le film.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

En gros, un averti c'est celui qui va regarde un film comme saw et trouver  "cool".

L on est dans une toute autre catgorie : de la torture pendant prs de 1 heure sur 3 femmes c'est lourd trs lourd. C'est film comme si c'tait la vie relle, c'est plus que gore et la sensation de ralit fait mal (certaines scnes font vraiment snuff movies) donc mme si je regrade des films d'horreur l on est hors catgorie en terme de ce que je peux soutenir. 

PS : ce message n'est pas une invocation  chercher ce film, simplement a l'viter.




> Nouveau phnomne du cinma underground, Snuff 102, de l'argentin Mariano Peralta, a fait sensation lors de sa premire au festival international de Cine de Mar del Plata (festival en Argentine) o il a fait s'vanouir une partie des spectateurs prsents, doutant de la vracit des images. Quatre nouvelles vido sont disponibles sur le net.* Ames sensibles, fuir.*





> Donc, ce "Snuff 102" restera une exprience troublante dans lavancement de situations sordides et glauques dfinitivement immorales et brutales, en repoussant encore un peu plus loin les limites de ce qui peut tre montr sur un cran dans une volont vidente de choquer le spectateur !

----------


## Lyche

J'ai lut que lors de la premire diffusion, des personnes s'taient vanouies tellement les images les avaient choques..

Par contre, les critiques ne sont pas tous d'accord sur la qualit du film, exceptions faites des scnes de torture..

----------


## Skyounet

Bon ben faut que je le vois  ::aie:: 

Un peu comme quand on m'avait parl de "Salo or the 120 days of sodom", je l'ai tlcharg juste aprs...

Y'a quand mme une sacre bande de tordus sur DVP.

----------


## Remizkn

Je me suis fait 25min. Le truc est vraiment trop chaud... Je tiens pas  en voir plus. Quand on sait ce qu'est un _snuff movie_ faut dire a aide pas  regarder.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Bon ben faut que je le vois 
> 
> Un peu comme quand on m'avait parl de "Salo or the 120 days of sodom", je l'ai tlcharg juste aprs...
> 
> Y'a quand mme une sacre bande de tordus sur DVP.


mme si c'est incomparable, ce qu'on voyait dans salo, j'ai pu le voir l c'est une autre catgorie  ::oops::

----------


## shadowmoon

> c'est plus que gore et la sensation de ralit fait mal (certaines scnes font vraiment snuff movies)


Dans ce sens, il a plus ou moins d'impact que cannibal holocaust ? Ce dernier tant, pour l'instant' ma rfnce de l'ultime dans le genre snuff movie gore.

----------


## Lyche

cannibal holocaust est quand mme trs "platonique" comme film. Mis  part le snuff de tortue, rien n'est vrai dedans.. C'est juste un film qui essaye de faire reportage mais il n'y a vraiment rien d'impressionnant dedans.

----------


## david06600

Vraiment malsain comme film, j'ai regard 5 minutes par curiosit, mais je ne vois pas le but de faire un film pareil.

----------


## teddyalbina

Il parait assez cool ce film le regarderai en entier ce soir  ::ccool::

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Dans ce sens, il a plus ou moins d'impact que cannibal holocaust ? Ce dernier tant, pour l'instant' ma rfnce de l'ultime dans le genre snuff movie gore.


sans refaire la critique de cannibal holocaust c'est un film qui compare une violence totalement gratuite et celle lie  des rituels. C'est totalement regardable et mme "gentillet" compar  ce film  ::aie::

----------


## joKED

Vu hier.

Rien de bien gnial dans ce film. La plupart des scnes de violence ont dj t mises en scne dans d'autres films avec plus de russite. Rien de neuf, rien d'extraordinaire.
En gros, j'ai perdu mon temps  regarder ce truc mal ficel, qui n'apporte rien, et qui se veut choquant sans but particulier.
Bref, je me suis fort ennuy.

----------


## JulienDuSud

Comment pouvez vous comparer un film comme a  Saw ?

Franchement, Saw c'est tout une intrigue, le ct gore c'est accessoire et ncessaire  l'intrigue. Dans un film comme Saw, chaque dtail compte (quand on sait que certains dtails ont l'air compltement insignifiant et qui rapparaissent 2 films plus tard et qui ressasse tout l'nigme majestueusement, a donne qu'une envie: de voir la suite).

Je considre Saw comme un chef d'oeuvre et je ne suis pas un tar malade mentale psychopathe pour autant. 

L, vous comparez Saw avec un film dont le scnario se rsume  3 mot: violence, dgueu, porno. D'ailleurs il est tellement pourri qu'aucun diteur ne l'a publi, aucun cinma ne l'a diffus, tellement il n'est que pure mdiocrit, tant dans son fond et dans sa forme.

----------


## Remizkn

*Franchement, Saw c'est tout une intrigue, le ct gore c'est accessoire et ncessaire  l'intrigue.*

 :8O: ...On parle bien de *Saw*? Le film dont les ados un peu "_aware_" vouent un culte parceque c'est trop gore et que a fait trop peur? C'est plat comme une planche  repasser, l'histoire est d'un ennuie fou. Je suis daccord pour l'utilisation du gore mais dans l'ide de faire peur, si c'est juste pour retapisser du papier peint je le fais tout seul chez moi a...




> D'ailleurs il est tellement pourri qu'aucun diteur ne l'a publi, aucun cinma ne l'a diffus, tellement il n'est que pure mdiocrit, tant dans son fond et dans sa forme.


J'irais plutt dire que c'est peut-tre parce qu'il est ultra gore, et trs politiquement incorrect et qu'il est interdit dans les 3/4 des pays. Enfin, lui a un objectif bien prcis: faire le plus gore possible (bon a promet pas pour autant d'en faire un bon film) mais au moins ce film ne se vante pas d'avoir un pseudo scnario ultra pouss...

----------


## JulienDuSud

Je vais t'avouer que le premier opus de la saga ne m'avait pas rellement plu non plus. Mais  force de continuer on s'aperoit que l'histoire est rellement bien ficel. Je te conseille de voir la saga entire avant de juger de la qualit du scnario. Car le premier pisode ne vaut pas grand chose sans la suite...

----------


## tromaltsec

un gros +1  JulienDuSud. SAW ce n'est pas un films c'est une suite de film. Ne voir que le premier ne permet pas de juger (et on passe  cot de pas mal de chose). 
Un petit bmol quand mme pour le dernier (je  l'ai trouv beaucoup moins prenant que les autres ...)

En esprant que SAWcisse soit bien meilleur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

On passe  ct de quoi ?
Le premier est trs peut se suffire  lui-mme. Aprs on peut dire que le scnar s'tend sur plusieurs pisodes, mais vu qu'ils dcident de faire une suite que si le numro prcdent a march...

----------


## r0d

Ce snuff 102, c'est dans la mme veine que Guinea Pig 2 ?
Je demande parce que GP2 est reconnu comme le film gore le plus insoutenable (heureusement, il ne dure que 30mn), et j'avais tenu  le voir par curiosit "sociologique" disons. Et donc, je me demande s'il est utile que je voie ce sunff 102?

----------


## Higestromm

Je ne pense pas que le terme "utile" soit appropri :/

Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas l'intret de voir ce genre de truc personellement.

----------


## Lyche

> Je ne pense pas que le terme "utile" soit appropri :/
> 
> Je ne vois d'ailleurs pas l'intret de voir ce genre de truc personellement.


L'adrnaline ! (enfin pour ma part  ::aie:: )

----------


## Higestromm

Ce qui m'inquite c'est d'en arriver l pour avoir ca dose d'adrnaline :/

Il ne faut pas oublier que des types en ce moment cherchent des moyens de faire du fric en assouvissant les desirs de certaines personnes. La banalisation du snuff via des faux snuff n'aura que pour unique consquence de dvelopper ce march. Car finalement, certains commencerons peut tre  en chercher des vrais aprs en avoir vu des faux (ce qui ne serait peut tre pas arriv si cette premire tape n'avais pas t franchis aussi facilement)

Que ce soit par curiosit ou je ne sait quoi, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne chose. Pour toute demande il y a une offre et concernant cette offre il y a toujours une victime.

----------


## Lyche

> Ce qui m'inquite c'est d'en arriver l pour avoir ca dose d'adrnaline :/
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que des types en ce moment cherchent des moyens de faire du fric en assouvissant les desirs de certaines personnes. La banalisation du snuff via des faux snuff n'aura que pour unique consquence de dvelopper ce march. Car finalement, certains commencerons peut tre  en chercher des vrais aprs en avoir vu des faux (ce qui ne serait peut tre pas arriv si cette premire tape n'avais pas t franchis aussi facilement)
> 
> Que ce soit par curiosit ou je ne sait quoi, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne chose. Pour toute demande il y a une offre et concernant cette offre il y a toujours une victime.


J'ai d'autres moyens de prendre mes shoot d'adrnaline hein. C'est juste que le soir quand je m'ennuie je fais ce qu'il faut pour pas m'ennuyer, et si a veux dire regarder un film, je le fais. Et pour ce qui est du "aller chercher du vrai" a n'a aucun rapport, une personne qui doit franchir le pas le fera. Les films, pas plus que les jeux de rle, pas plus que les jeux vidos n'influence  franchir le pas. une personne mentalement Instable le fera avec ou sans l'aide d'un phnomne extrieur. Et une personne "saine" ne le fera pas

----------


## Higestromm

> une personne qui doit franchir le pas le fera. Les films, pas plus que les jeux de rle, pas plus que les jeux vidos n'influence  franchir le pas. une personne mentalement Instable le fera avec ou sans l'aide d'un phnomne extrieur. Et une personne "saine" ne le fera pas


Et c'est l que tu te trompe selon moi, des milliers de gens vivent et meurts avec des dsirs immoraux  la limite du passage  l'acte sans pour autant y succomber. Cependant un lment dclencheur peux faire pencher la balance.

On pourrais en discuter des heures sans tomb d'accord alors mieux veut en rest l  ::):

----------


## Lyche

> Et c'est l que tu te trompe selon moi, des milliers de gens vivent et meurts avec des dsirs immoraux  la limite du passage  l'acte sans pour autant y succomber. Cependant un lment dclencheur peux faire pencher la balance.
> 
> On pourrais en discuter des heures sans tomb d'accord alors mieux veut en rest l


Certes, un lment dclencheur pour faire levier, mais il faut au dpart que la pierre ne soit pas totalement stable  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

Je suis d'accord sur ce point. Mais je prfere un dsquilibr qui se retient  un dsquilibr qui passe  l'acte  ::):

----------


## Remizkn

> Et c'est l que tu te trompe selon moi, des milliers de gens vivent et meurts avec des dsirs immoraux  la limite du passage  l'acte sans pour autant y succomber. Cependant un lment dclencheur peux faire pencher la balance.


Effectivement, mais bien peu passe  l'action. Et on peut voir aussi dans un sens positif (bon faut le chercher) mais a vitera  certains tourner leurs propres _snuff_, ils se contenteront de faux (ou de vrai dans le pire des cas). Mais enfin personnellement je suis conscient que les faux sont lgaux donc je regarde, ce serait illgal je le ferais pas.
Et  vrai dire j'ai tendance  m'interesser  ce genre de documents assez trash, immoraux par pure curiosit je dois l'avouer. J'aime aussi l'ide de voir des manifestations de la dcadence morale chez l'homme (et  vrai dire l'_homme_ peut tre aussi  prendre dans le sens du genre masculin qui "domine" le domaine de l'ignominie en gnral. Mais a c'est mon ct malade qui ne doit pas tre retenu...).

----------


## r0d

Pour ma part, si ce type de production m'intresse, c'est par curiosit. Enfin voyez, pour des raisons, disons... psycho-sociologiques (un truc dans le style). Car ces uvres sont des miroirs qui refltent certaines parties de nous (je dis nous au sens gnral, car a ne concerne certainement pas tout le monde) et pose des questions minemment politiques, ou pour le moins, socitales. Et le thme qui vient d'merger dans ce fil en est un bon exemple:




> [...]en repoussant encore un peu plus loin les limites de ce qui peut tre montr sur un cran [...]


Que peut-on montrer? Que ne peut-on pas montrer? Quelles faon de contrler la diffusion de ce que l'on considre comme non-montrable? etc.

----------


## Remizkn

> Pour ma part, si ce type de production m'intresse, c'est par curiosit. Enfin voyez, pour des raisons, disons... psycho-sociologiques (un truc dans le style). Car ces uvres sont des miroirs qui refltent certaines parties de nous (je dis nous au sens gnral, car a ne concerne certainement pas tout le monde) et pose des questions minemment politiques, ou pour le moins, socitales. Et le thme qui vient d'merger dans ce fil en est un bon exemple:


Ouais, c'est bon! Moi aussi j'aurais pu utiliser des mots pseudo-compliqus...

----------

